
GeenPeil has obtained the necessary 300 000 signatures for a referendum - cornedor
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=nl&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nu.nl%2Fpolitiek%2F4134112%2Fgeenpeil-haalt-445000-handtekeningen-referendum.html&edit-text=&act=url
======
rvanmil
Democracy prevails! They open sourced the application which was used to
collect and print all the signatures required to make the referendum happen:
[https://github.com/GeenPeil/teken](https://github.com/GeenPeil/teken)

